
Even without DNS provisions, SOPA and PIPA remain fatally flawed - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/even-without-dns-provisions-sopa-and-pipa-remain-fatally-flawed.ars
======
nextparadigms
"The seizure of rojadirecta.com was part of Operation In Our Sites, an
aggressive anti-piracy operation authorized by the 2008 Pro IP Act."

Interesting. I wasn't aware Pro IP existed and it's what's allowing ICE to do
that. I thought they were just abusing other existing laws. So if we're going
to go on the offensive after we kill SOPA/PIPA, Pro IP is probably a good
target.

